#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Seid 1 Jahr Myom. OP notwendig? >

## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Das ist mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum. Ich hab auch die Suchfunktion genutzt, um unnötige Doppelthemen zu vermeiden, allerdings hab ich hier keine Themen dieser Art gefunden. 
Auch weiß ich, dass das Forum hier keinen Arztbesuch ersetzt, dennoch möchte ich doch Erfahrungen von anderen Usern hier lesen um mir vllt. eine Entscheidung leichter zu machen. 
Es geht darum das ca Anfang 2009 durch meine Frauenärztin bei der Routineuntersuchung (Halbjahresuntersuchung) ein Myom an meinem rechten Eierstock festgestellt wurde. Das Myom war zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 5 cm groß. Meine Gynäkologin meinte, sie wolle mich nicht beuunruhigen, allerdings sollte ich in Erwägung ziehen, mich einer Operation zu unterziehen. Ach, ich sollte vllt. noch erwähnen das ich KEINE Beschwerden habe, weder mit dem monatlichen Zyklus noch mit Schmerzen oder Sonstigem. Als ich fragte, was da auf mich zukommt, erklärte sie mir, das es heutzutage ein keine große Sache wäre, es würde sich aber erst IN der OP selbst entscheiden, ob lediglich das Myom entfernt wird oder aber sogar die ganze Gebärmutter!  
Das hat mich dann doch extrem hippelig gemacht, auch weil sie mir dann noch sagte, das es unnormal wäre in meinem Alter (25) schon ein Myom zu haben. Ausserdem sei das "Ding" gutartig und so hätte ich nix zu befürchten ausser das ich vllt. keine Kinder kriegen kann. Ich sollte mir überlegen ob ich die OP nun machen lasse oder nicht. Mir war das aber alles irgendwie zu suspekt, deshalb hab ich kurzerhand einen anderen Frauenarzt aufgesucht, der hier in unserer Umgebung als guter Arzt bekannt ist. 
Als ich den Termin endlich bei ihm hatte, wurde von ihm auch gleich per Ultraschall diese Geschwulzt festgestellt. Er hat sie vermessen und kam auch auf eine größe von ca. 5 cm. Er aber widerum hat mir gleich gesagt, man KANN das Myom entfernen, MUSS man aber nicht solange ich keine Beschwerden habe. In einem halben Jahr solle ich nochmal hingehen. Nach dem halben Jahr also wieder Termin bei ihm. Nach erneutem Ultraschall und Vermessung, bestätigte er mir, das es bis jetzt nicht gewachsen ist. Immer noch die gleiche Größe und keine Veränderungen. Dann aber, hat er mich gefragt, wann ich vorhabe das entfernen zu lassen. Das würde keine Komplikationen geben und auf keinen Fall würde mir Eierstock oder Gebärmutter entfernt werden. Als ich fragte, ob es denn jetzt auf einmal wirklich nötig wäre, hat er nur gefragt ob ich einen aktuellen Kinderwunsch habe. Dies verneinte ich. Dann sei es ja erstmal ok, wir würden das jedes halbe Jahr beobachten und wenn sich nichts verändert, wächst und der gleichen, wäre es in Ordnung nichts zu unternehmen. Ausserdem wäre es gut, das ich eben die Pille nehme, weil die Hormone auch dafür sorgen KÖNNTEN, das es sich zurückbildet.  
In 2 Wochen steht wieder der Halbjahrestermin an. Und ich will eben mich jetzt schon ein bisschen informieren, was auf mich zukommen kann und wie so die Erfahrungen von anderen Frauen hier sind. Vllt. sind auch ein paar "Spezialisten" hier, die mich auch mal darüber aufklären können im Vorfeld, ab WANN genau so eine Operation denn notwendig wäre. 
Die Meinungen scheinen da sehr auseinander zu gehen und ich weiß, es kommt garantiert auf den individuellen Befund an, aber ich frage mich eben, ob man mit so einer Wucherung auf Dauer leben kann ohne das was passiert, oder ob das Risiko zu groß ist, das mir gesundheitlich doch noch Schäden entstehen können. 
Bei einer OP interessiert mich dann: 
Wie wird die gemacht? 
Müssen die große Schnitte machen? 
Wie lange muss ich mich schonen? 
Ich möchte einfach vermeiden, mir einer unnötigen Operation zu unterziehen, allerdings auch nichts zu sehr auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.  
Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten und auch Erfahrungsberichte, ich denke das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen. Ich stress mich da jetzt nicht zu sehr rein, aber da eine OP ja wohl nicht ganz ausgeschlossen ist, mache ich mir eben doch ein wenig Gedanken auch wenn in 2 Wochen ein Termin stattfindet. 
So das war jetzt ein wenig länger als geplant und ich hoffe, das es auch im richtigen Forum gepostet wurde. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Tess

Hallo Magicwoman 
Zuerst einmal Herzlich Wikommem bei uns hier im Forum.
Kann Deine Angst sehr gut verstehen, denn ich leide seit fast 30 Jahren unter solchen Beschwerden. Zuerst einmal möchte ich die Ansicht der Ärzte bestätigen, wenn es zur Zeit keine Beschwerden oder andere Probleme wie plötzliches wachsen des Myoms macht, ist derzeit keine Notwendigkeit für eine Op gegeben. Solltest Du allerdings in absehbarer Zeit schwanger werden wollen würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall raten die Op machen zu lassen. Du bist ja in ständiger Kontrolle und würde mich daher auf den Rat der Ärzte verlassen.
Im allgemeinen wird heute schon Minimalinvasiv operiert. Versuche mich mal einfach auszudrücken. Durch den Bauchnabel wird ein Rohr geführt und Gas in den Leib gepumpt um das Operationsfeld besser einsehen zu können. Dann wird meist von dort aus gleich das Myom oder Zyste entfernt. Ansich keine große Sache. Du wirst minimale schmerzen haben wenn überhaupt. Weiß vovon ich rede habe das X-Fach hinter mir. Bei solch kleinen Eingriffen ist die Dauer des Krankenhausaufenthalts eher bei 3 Tagen. Natürlich sollte man anschließend vermeiden schwere Gegenstände zu tansportieren und sich noch ein paar Tage schonen. 
Hoffe konnte Dir die Angst ein wenig nehmen.
Schreib mal wie es jetzt aussieht und was Dein Doc meint. 
Alles gute bis dahin 
LG
Tess

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo Tess! 
Danke dir für deine Informationen. Ich muss sagen, es ist eigentlich auch keine Angst, aber wie schon erwähnt, möchte ich einfach vermeiden mir eine unnötige Operation zu unterziehen. Da ich aber keinerlei Beschwerden habe, werde ich wohl lediglich drauf achten müssten, dass das Myom nicht gewachsen ist. Ich denke, wenn es denn gewachsen sein sollte im letzten Halben Jahr ist das ja auch nicht so toll. Hätte jetzt nicht damit gerechnet das man 3 Tage lang im Krankenhaus bleiben muss. hmpf* aber ok, eine OP steht wohl für mich nicht zur Depatte sollte es sich nicht weiter verändert haben. Mich wundert es nur, das mein Arzt zwar meinte es sei nicht schlimm so ein Myom zu haben und beim nächsten Besuch hat auch noch alles gepasst er mir aber dann trotzdem empfiehlt es mal "bei Gelegenheit" entfernen zu lassen. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Ich wollte jetzt mal berichten, was bei meinem heutigen Termin beim Gyn rausgekommen ist. Zum Glück, bin ich auf jedenfall gesund :-) das ist ja auch schon mal wichtig. 
Allerdings kommt jetzt natürlich das, was ich schon "befürchtet" hatte: Mein Gyn rät mir auf jedenfall das Myom entfernen zu lassen. Der Anlass dazu ist, das es leider wächst. Es war ja, als es entdeckt wurde "schon" 5 cm groß und heute bei der Abmessung hat der Arzt dann festgestellt, das es seid dem letzten Besuch vor ca. einem halben Jahr um 0,8 cm gewachsen ist. Es hat jetzt also eine Größe von 5,8 cm und er meint eben, das wäre jetzt schon wirklich ein unangenehme Größe.  
Sollte es nämlich weiter wachsen bekäme ich früher oder später wirklich Beschwerden, da es auch so ungüstig sitzt, das es gegen die Bauchdecke drücken könnte und auch mit der Blase oder Darm "kollidieren" könnte. Ausserdem meint er, wäre es für mich auch besser, wenn ich trotzdem noch selbst entscheiden will, ob ich Kinder haben möchte oder nicht, da dieses Myom zu Fehlgeburten führen könnte und das mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit. Das mit dem Kinderkriegen wäre für mich im Moment noch nicht wirklich so schlimm, aber wer weiß schon wie ich in ein paar Jahren denke, und ich glaube auch, ich fühl mich da trotzdem sicherer, wenn ich es wirklich SELBST entscheiden kann, ob und wann ich Kinder eventuell mal bekomme.  
Er hat mir den Eingriff auch erklärt, dass das wohl über Endoskopie gemacht wird. Es würde ein kleiner Schnitt unterhalb vom Nabel gemacht werden und je nachdem wie die Geschwulzt dann aussieht und sich verhält usw. kommen vllt. noch ein paar kleine Schnitte in der Leitengegend dazu um mit den nötigen Instrumenten das Ding entfernen zu können. Da ich mich im Internet schon schlau gemacht hatte, kam ich auf diese neue Methode mit dem Ultraschall zu sprechen. Nur meinte der Arzt dann, es wäre noch in der Anfangsphase und hier in der Nähe würde diese Methode noch nicht angewandt und meine Krankenkasse würde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht zahlen - da eben noch unausgereift. 
Wenigstens kann ich mir mit dem Eingriff bis zum nächsten Jahr Zeit lassen, allerdings natürlich auch wieder nicht zu lange. Wir haben jetzt vereinbart, das ich mich am dortigen Krankenhaus Mitte Januar 2011 vorstelle um auch wirklich einen Termin für die OP auszumachen. Ist jetzt natürlich kein Weltuntergang, aber der Gedanke das ich schon wieder operiert werden soll (4 Knie-OP´s in den letzten 6 Jahren), nervt mich aber auch irgendwie... 
Aber ich denke, es ist ja auch besser, wenn man das Myom entfernt...Dann ist es wirklich WEG und ich hab meine Ruhe und muss mir um Kind kriegen nicht kriegen, evtl. Krebs und körperliche Beschwerden keine Sorgen mehr machen. Hat wer Erfahrung mit dieser Bauchspiegelungs-Methode??  
Nochwas: ich frag mich aber schon, warum es keine medikamentöse Behandlung gibt? Ich werde ihn auf jedenfall nochmal anrufen und fragen, leider kommen solche Gedanken ja erst wenn man wieder zuhause ist.  
lg Magicwoman

----------


## aqua

Hallo Magicwoman, 
es gibt in Dachau ein Magnetresonanztomografie-Zentrum, was speziell für Myompatientinnen genutzt wird. Die Kosten übernimmt an diesem Standort die Techniker Krankenkasse. Wenn Du dich über weitere Myombehandlungen informieren möchtest, schau doch mal hier vorbei: Wege der Myom-Behandlung. Dort findest Du eine Übersicht der Behandlungsmethoden von Myomen und auch weiterführende Infos zur Myomenuklation. Also der Methode, zu der Dir dein Gyn rät, wenn Du nur das Myom entfernen lassen möchtest und Kinderwunsch besteht. 
Viele Grüße 
aqua

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo Aqua! 
Danke für den Link. Den hab ich beim Stöbern im Internet auch schon mal gefunden. Allerdings habe ich für mich festgestellt, das es ja sehr viele Möglichkeiten zur Behandlung gibt. Die Entscheidung kann mir auch keiner abnehmen, das weiß ich auch selbst nur zu gut. 
Aber es ist irgendwie schwer für mich, bin der Meinung ich muss ja auch eine Methode finden, mit der ich voll und ganz einverstanden bin! Das mit der Ultraschall-Behandlung ist recht knifflig, da ich hier in der Gegend kein Institut finde, die diese Methode macht und die KK das dann auch noch übernimmt. Eine GM-Entfernung kommt für mich natürlich nicht in Frage, Kinderwunsch hin oder her, es ist ein Organ, und ich bin nicht geneigt das ganze Organ entfernen zu lassen. 
Das Myom verursacht mir ja auch keinerlei Beschwerden, aber es wächst eben und ist ja "schon" 6 cm im Durchmesser, also auch nicht mehr gerade klein und soweit ich das verstanden habe, würde die Kontrolle ja alles nur nach hinten ziehen und irgendwann ist es eh so groß, das es zwangsläufig Beschwerden verursachen wird. Und darauf zu warten, ist ja auch wieder blödsinnig :-/ 
Die hormonelle Behandlung stößt bei mir auch auf Widerstand denn ich denke das ist für den Körper und den Geist auch nicht das wahre mich mit meinen 26 Jahren in die "künstlichen Wechseljahre" zu begeben. Ich denke, im Januar werde ich aber mal ins örtliche Klinikum gehen und mich dort mal intensiv beraten lassen. Mein Gyn sagt mir eben die Bauchspiegelung wäre für mich die beste Methode. Ich war ja vorher bei einer Ärztin und die wollte mir gleich die GM entfernen. 
Ich glaube das ist es auch, was mich so unsicher macht: Der eine Arzt sagt gleich die GM muss raus, der Andere sagt wir beobachten jetzt erstmal. Da es aber jetzt wächst, rät auch er mir zu einer OP. Ich denke, wenn ich jetzt noch eine 3. Meinung einholen würde, käme ich mit Sicherheit auch nicht wirklich weiter... 
Was anderes ist es irgendwie bei OP´s, in denen einem gesagt wird:"Sie werden nicht drum rum kommen sonst können sie nicht mehr laufen" z.B. Das ist eine Aussage, in der die Entscheidung einfach stichfest ist. Aber bei dieser "Myomsache" ist das ganz und gar nicht einfach. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## aqua

Hallo Magicwoman, 
dass bei Myomen gleich die ganze Gebärmutter entfernt werden soll, finde  ich bei deinen 26 Jahren etwas übertrieben als Handlungsempfehlung zur  Lösung der "Myomsache". Klar, damit wäre das "Problem" ein für allemal  gelöst. Doch da du klar sagst, deine Gebärmutter soll erhalten bleiben -  steht diese Methode außer Frage. 
Es ist etwas knifflig: je länger Du wartest und umso größer das Myom  wird, desto mehr muss der Operateur entfernen und umso größer ist die  Wundheilungsfläche, die wiederum für mögliche Verwachsungen sorgen kann.  Kann, wohlgemerkt, nicht muss. Und je größer es wird, umso mehr muss operiert werden und mögliche Behandlungsmethoden können wegfallen. Weißt Du, wo genau es liegt? Submukös, subseriös etc.? 
Und je größer das Myom wird, desto mehr  Raum nimmt es in der Gebärmutter ein, in der vielleicht mal ein Baby  liegen wird - und dem nimmt es den Platz weg. Von daher ist es ein Spiel  auf Zeit - und solange Du keine Beschwerden hast, rückt es auch nicht  ins Bewusstsein. Lass bitte nicht die Zeit Dir die Entscheidung  abnehmen. Das hat einen faden Beigeschmack. 
Eine 2. oder auch 3. Meinung einzuholen finde ich superwichtig. Wie Du merkst, gibt es  auch unter Ärzten qualitative Unterschiede und z.T. ziemliche  "Fach"-Idioten, die nicht über den Tellerand schauen und sich über  neue Behandlungsmethoden informieren. 
Stichwort Ultraschall-Methode: Angenommen, Du bist in der TK, dann käme  ja der Ultraschall-Standort Dachau für Dich in Frage zur Behandlung, da  dort die Kosten übernommen werden. Du könntest z.B. Urlaub nehmen und 1  Woche dort unten verbringen - inkl. Eingriff. Nur weil es in  Süddeutschland liegt, ist es für Dich nicht vom Radar: Andere pilgern  nach Lourdes, Du eben nach Dachau. Ferienwohnung gemietet, Freunde oder  Familie mitgenommen und ab zur Klinik (bei der Du vorher gecheckt hast,  ob Sie Dich behandeln.) 
Um zu erfahren, ob Du "behandelbar bist", benötigt der Arzt eine MRT  Aufnahme deines Beckens. Weitere Auskünfte erteilen Dir die  Assistentinnen vor Ort via Fon und Mail. Irgendwas war da mit  Kinderwunsch, mach Dich doch dahingehend nochmal schlau.  
Hier ist noch ein Link zu verschiedenen  OP Methoden bei Myomen - und hier alle Infos zur Embolisation. Letztere  verfügt noch nicht über genügend wissenschaftliche Langzeitstudien, um  klar zu sagen, dass eine Schwangerschaft danach möglich ist. Es gibt  jedoch Fälle im nordamerika, wo Frauen Mütter gesunder Kinder wurden -  auch mit Embolisation. 
Lass dich nicht von den Ärzten verunsichern und informiere Dich weiter,  so wie Du es bereits tust.  
Toi toi toi und alles Gute, wo immer Du dich auch für entscheidest!  :Smiley: 
lg aqua

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Ich hab eine Frage, hoffe das hier Jemand Diese beantworten kann. Hab zwar bald das Vorgespräch, aber eine Sache lässt mir keine Ruhe: Hab mich ja auch im Vorfeld jetzt ein wenig informiert über diese Bauchspiegelung mit Myomentfernung. Dort habe ich was gelesen von "Blasenkatheter". Wird nach so einer OP grundsätzlich ein Katheter gelegt? Hab da ehrlich gesagt keine große Lust drauf :-P, stelle mir das schrecklich vor! Weiß da jemand bescheid darüber? Würde mir sehr helfen.  
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Tess

Hallo Magicwoman 
Also ein Blasenkatheter ist echt eine völlig harmlose Sache, den merkst Du noch nicht mal. Hatte nach fast jeder Op einen gehabt. In den meisten Fällen wird dieser nach 2-3 Tagen wieder gezogen.  
Lg

----------


## Magicwoman

Hi Tess! 
Also bekommt man definitv einen gelegt...grusel* Ok ich mach mich jetzt nicht verrückt, aber so richtig mit anfreunden kann ich mich auch nicht :-/  
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Magicwoman,
vor einem Blasenkatheter musst du dich nicht gruseln, das ist wirklich nichts besonderes, ist vielleicht momentan ein seltsames Gefühl, aber dafür musst du nicht frisch operiert aufs Klo gehen. Keine Angst, es ist wirklich harmlos!

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Naja, ich hab mir das wohl zu sehr als "Spaziergang" vorgestellt..Dachte ich kann nach dem Eingriff trotzdem gleich aufstehen und zumindest zur Toilette gehen wenn ich es nötig habe :-P . Aber ok, das bekomm auch noch rum, hauptsache mir geht es dann wieder gut. Weiß nicht ob es wirklich am Myom liegt, aber ich hab seid ein paar Wochen so ein Stechen und Ziehen und Pochen "zufälligerweise" genau an der Stelle, wo es ist/sein soll. Und Blutungen hab ich auch, obwohl ich eigentlich noch gar nicht soweit bin mit dem Zyklus und vermeindliche Nierenschmerzen. Mein Arzt meint, das ich wohl doch langsam das Ding spüre, es sei für mich aber nicht akut gefährlich...Nächste Woche ist ja das Vorgespräch mal sehen was dann gesagt wird.  
Ich danke euch für eure Tipps, soll ja keine große Sache sein so eine OP aber man überlegt halt trotzdem hin und her. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Nachtigall

Hab nicht gesagt, dass du nach der OP nicht auf die Toilette gehen sollst, sondern dass es wohl praktischer ist. Ich hatte noch keine solche OP, nur ab und zu bei anderen Gelegenheiten einen Katheter gelegt bekommen. Da ist nichts dabei. Lass dich einfach gut beraten, und zu Sicherheit kannst du die Fragen an den Arzt aufschreiben, wenn du meinst, du könntest was vor Aufregung vergessen.
Lass wieder von dir hören nach dem Vorgespräch!
Alles Gute!

----------


## Tess

Der Blasenkatheder wird im allgemeinen nach Beendigung der Op, also noch in Narkose gelegt, kannst ganz entspannt sein, da wirste nichts von mitkriegen.
Ich fand es eher als Erleichterung, denn je nach dem wie schwer die Op wird, wirst Du zufrieden sein, nicht noch Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen zu haben. Glaub mir, hatte das schon x-mal. 
Sag mal Bescheid was bei Deinem Terinm rauskommt, interessiert mich schon sehr. 
Bis dahin erst mal alles gute. :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## vollmilch

Blasenkatheter sind Standard bei längeren OPs (>2h). Wenn man Dir nur laparoskopisch ein Myom rausprokelt, wirst Du aller Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen brauchen und auch keinen bekommen. Wenn Du vorher sagst, dass Du nur im äussersten Notfall damit einverstanden bist, bekommst Du ihn auch nur dann. Alles gut?

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo!  
Ich hab heute 3 1/2 Stunden Klinik-Marathon hinter mich gebracht. Danach ist man irgendwie genauso geschafft, wie wenn man einen ganz normalen Arbeitstag hinter sich hat. Jetzt bin ich aber um einiges schlauer, in 10 Tagen ist die Op um die ich jetzt definitiv nicht rum komme.  
Das Team und der Arzt der mich operieren wird, waren aber alle sympatisch und total nett und aufmerksam. Ich denke, ich habe alle für mich relevanten Fragen gestellt und zufriedenstellent beantwortet bekommen. Die Beschwerden, die mir in den letzten Wochen aufgefallen sind, kommen auch von dem Myom. Es liegt für mich und den Arzt recht günstig, so das organerhaltend operiert werden kann, ich muss also auch keine Angst haben, ohne Gebärmutter aufzuwachen. Ein paar Tage Kh-Aufenthalt werden dennoch von nöten sein, wenn alles reibungslos verläuft, soll ich aber schon die Woche drauf wieder arbeiten können, was für mich natürlich praktisch wäre. Natürlich ist noch ein wenig Aufregung wegen des bevorstehenden Eingriffs da, aber es ist ja zum Glück kein großer Akt und ich bin bestimmt bald wieder fit. 
Hattet ihr Probleme nach dem Eingriff? Ich denke mal das unangenehmste wird wohl das Gas sein. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Bin am Montag operiert worden und seid gestern aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen! Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll, ich denke mal das der Eingriff an sich gar nicht mal so heftig gewesen wäre, hätte ich die Narkose vertragen :-/ 
Habe bis gestern andauernde Übelkeit gehabt, die es mir leider auch nicht möglich gemacht hat, durch Essen zu Kräften zu kommen. Alles was ich zu mir nahm (selbst Wasser!!) kam postwendend wieder raus. Das Gas hat mich auch unglaublich gequält, mein ganzer Körper fühlt sich an, als hätte ich überall Muskelkater. Hab mir den Eingriff doch ein wenig "entspannter" vorgestellt :-) aber ok, ich denke es wird von Tag zu Tag besser werden. Allerdings glaub ich nicht, das es nächste Woche schon klappt mit Arbeiten, ich bemühe mich zwar viel zu Laufen und an die Luft zu gehen und im Alltag ein wenig meine Sachen zu erledigen, aber bin doch noch recht lediert und ein wenig schlapp. Wie war das bei euch?  
Kann natürlich auch sein, das es daran liegt, das ich ja jetzt fast eine Woche lang nicht wirklich gut gegessen habe, da ich ja nix behalten konnte.  
Das Ergebnis von der Biopsie war dann gestern auch da, mein Arzt hat mich da am Abend noch angerufen. Es hat sich dann wohl herausgestellt, das es kein Myom war, sondern doch ein gutartiger Tumor, wurde also noch rechtzeitig erkannt und ist jetzt entfernt. Hoffe, das es ich mich bald wieder wohl fühle. 
Soweit ein kleiner Bericht wie es gelaufen ist 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Magicwoman,
danke für deine neuen Infos. Da hat sich dein Thema "OP notwendig" erübrigt, noch dazu weil es gar kein Myom war. Du siehst, dass deine Entscheidung doch richtig war. Klar drückt man sich vor einer OP, so gut es kann, aber bei dir hat sich nur herausgestellt, dass sie sehr wichtig war. Nun hast du Ruhe von dem Tumor.
Bei meiner letzten OP musste ich mich danach auch ständig übergeben, den einen Tag lang bis in die Nacht, bis die Nachtschwester sagte, ich solle doch ein Stück Würfelzucker essen, dann es war plötzlich wieder gut.
Dass man lädiert und schlapp ist von der Narkose, ist ganz normal, das ist bei jedem ein bisschen anders, wie halt jemand empfindlich ist oder nicht. Ich brauchte immer sehr lange, mich von der Narkose zu erholen. Und es ist ja auch nicht nur die Narkose, sondern der Eingriff in den Körper, wenn man da drin rumschnipselt, ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Am besten, du lässt dich nochmal krankschreiben. 2 - 3 Wochen krankgeschrieben ist da ganz normal. Es hilft niemandem was, wenn du in der Arbeit umkippst. Wenn du gar nichts essen konntest, ist es natürlich umso schlechter. Erhol dich erst mal richtig. 
Ja, das mit dem Gas kenne ich auch von einem Eingriff über Bauchspiegelung. Das dauerte schon einige Tage, war schon sehr lästig, aber es wurde von Tag zu Tag leichter. 
Gute Erholung!

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo Nachtigall! 
Danke für deinen Beitrag! Mir geht es auch wirklich von Tag zu Tag besser, mittlerweile klappt es auch endlich wieder mit dem Gang zur Toillette und auch das Essen fällt mir jetzt wieder leichter. Das nimmt schon mal eine enorme Belastung weg. :-) Als ich allerdings heute Morgen aufgewacht bin, war ich verschnupft hatte Husten und Halsschmerzen, jetzt darf ich wohl aufpassen, das ich mir nicht noch eine Erkältung eingefangen habe :-/. Also ist heute für mich auf jedenfall Schonung angesagt, bin ja die letzten Tage auch gut rumgelaufen und hab hier und da ein wenig was erledigt, muss glaub ich doch noch ein wenig die Bremsen anziehen. Kommende Woche bleib ich auf jedenfall noch zuhause, fit für die Arbeit fühl ich mich auch gar nicht. Da hab ich dann selbst bedenken, den Alltag schon zu packen. Auf jedenfall bin auch ich froh, das ich die Entscheidung getroffen habe, mich operieren zu lassen und auch, wenn es für mich größere Belastung war, als erdacht und erahnt, war es doch ein kleiner Schock, als mir der Arzt gesagt hat, das es gut war den Eingriff genau jetzt vorzunehmen. Hätte ich noch länger gewartet wäre dieser Tumor mit der Zeit doch mutiert und wäre das Chaos perfekt gewesen. 
Was mir auch wieder zeigt, wie wichtig es ist, regelmäßig zu Untersuchungen zu gehen, anstatt zu denken naja hab ja keine Beschwerden usw. Ich werde jetzt natürlich in Zukunft erst recht zu den Vorsorgeuntersuchungen gehen und kann nur jeder Frau raten da am Ball zu bleiben! 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## aqua

Hallo Magicwoman, 
erstmal toitoitoi, dass Du es hinter Dich gebracht hast und gute Besserung! Was genau hast Du denn jetzt machen lassen? Bitte schone Dich ausgiebig, für Deinen Körper wird das kein Kindergeburtstag sein, um sich von der Wunde zu erholen. Und Hämatome als Folge schlechter Wundheilung braucht kein Mensch. Gib deinem Uterus Zeit, den Eingriff zu verdauen und gönn Dir bitte die Ruhe.  
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ein Myom ist ein gutartiger Tumor - erst, wenn es bösartig wird, spricht man von einem Sarkom....was genau hast Du Dir denn jetzt entfernen lassen? 
Liebe Grüße
aqua

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo Aqua! 
Danke für deinen Beitrag. Was ich mir hab entfernen lassen müssen, muss ich ehrlich gesagt nochmal genauer beim Arzt nachfragen, wenn ich morgen zur Kontrolle und Fädenziehen hin muss. Das Ganze lief über Telefon, da hat er mir gesagt das es kein Myom war sondern eine andere Art von gutartigem Tumor, er hat auch den Begriff genannt, aber das war so ewig lang und durch und durch lateinisch, das konnte ich leider gar nicht im Kopf behalten. Er meinte halt auch, das es zwar gut wäre, das es kein Myom ist, weil dann die Gefahr eines erneuten Aufkommens geringer ist, aber dieser Tumor hätte mutieren können, wenn er nicht rechtzeitig entdeckt worden wäre und ich hätte Glück gehabt, bei der Größe ( 6 cm), das er noch gutartig war. Sarkom dieses Wort ist nicht gefallen, das einzige was er noch gesagt hat war, das ich wohl auf der rechten Beckenseite einen kleinen Leistenbruch hatte, der ebenfalls behandelt wurde. 
Ich frag morgen aber auch für mich selbst nochmal genauer nach. Betont hat er schon, das ich weiterhin regelmäßig zur Vorsorge gehen soll, wenn schon mal sowas bei mir in jungen Jahren aufgetreten ist. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Geschwulztgewebe eben ein Anderes war, als sie von vorn herein vermutet hatten, so kam es auf jedenfall rüber. Mir geht es auch immer besser, meine Leisten tun zwar ein wenig weh und der Bauch ist noch irgendwie richtig hart, aber sonst läuft alles gut. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Muss jetzt wohl doch mal nerven :-/ 
Ich war jetzt am Mittwoch bei der Kontrolluntersuchung. Soweit geht es mir gut und der Arzt hat mir versichert, das auch alles echt gut verheilt. Er hat auch gemeint, ich könne wenn ich wolle nächste Woche wieder arbeiten. Meine Krankenmeldung geht aber noch bis einschließlich nächster Woche, das werde ich auch noch zur Erholung nutzen. 
Ich hab nämlich seit der OP ein echtes Problem: Es war ja so, das ich die Narkose überhaupt nicht vertragen habe, nach dem Eingriff ging es mir volle 3 Tage lang so schlecht, das ich nichts mehr bei mir behalten habe. Selbst Flüssigkeit konnte ich nicht bei mir behalten, an Essen war gar nicht zu denken. Natürlich hab ich trotzdem versucht, leichte Kost zu mir zu nehmen und in der ersten Woche nach OP hab ich aber wie gesagt gar nix bei mir behalten. Nun bin ich in der zweiten Woche, bis heute Morgen ging es mir auch endlich echt gut, so das ich sagen konnte, langsam aber sicher fühle ich mich wieder wohl. Das ist aber seit dem Mittagessen total hinfällig. Das Mittagessen kam wieder hoch kurze Zeit später. Danach ging es wieder gut. Aber dann beim Abendessen ging es wieder los und seitdem hab ich Magenschmerzen und kann wieder nicht auf Toilette gehen. Ich frage mich grad, ob das normal ist nach so einem Eingriff noch längere Zeit Probleme mit der Verdauung zu haben? Natürlich werde ich zur Vorsicht nochmal zum Arzt schauen, morgen wahrscheinlich ich hoffe, das ich noch einen Termin bekomme vor dem Wochenende.  
Ich wollte aber eben fragen, ob wer hier auch eine Bauch-OP hinter sich hat und auch danach Probleme mit Essen und Verdauung hatte? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Es ist echt komisch, einen Tag geht es mir richtig gut und ich kann sogar meine Hausarbeiten machen und Einkaufen gehen, aber an anderen Tagen, so wie heute eben kommt es mir vor, als würde ich wieder einen Schritt zurück machen. So hab ich mir das Ganze eben echt nicht vorstellt! 
So, tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt ein wenig "jammere", aber mit solchen "Schwierigkeiten" hab ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. 
Achso: Der Befund der Gewebeuntersuchung hat ergeben, das es ein abdominaler Tumor  des Uterus mit einer Größe von 6 cm war. Laut Arzt also kein subseriöses Uterusmyom. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## vollmilch

PONV (postoperatives Erbrechen) ist ein echtes Problem das auch mal zwei Tage anhalten kann, eine Woche oder gar länger ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich. In Deinem Fall hört es sich an als wäre das was anderes. Bei jeder Bauch-OP kann der Magen-Darm-Trakt in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Du solltest wirklich bei einem Arzt vorbeischauen und das abklären lassen.

----------


## aqua

Hallo Du Arme *tröst*, 
ich wünsche Dir von Herzen gute Besserung! Danke für die Aufklärung zum abdominellen Tumor. Was ist denn da eigentlich der Unterschied zum Myom? Wächst der abdominelle Tumor auch wie ein Myom? Weiß man zumindest bei ihm, wie er entsteht?  (Und muss man den überhaupt entfernen lassen?) Ja, bitte geh zum Arzt, das ist doch kein Zustand, in dem Du dich befindest! Das soll ganz schnell aufhören! Nicht, dass die aus Versehen was anderes mit kaputt gemacht haben... 
Ich finde dein Jammern gar nicht jammerig. Du hast Probleme nach der OP, also geh zu dem Menschen, der Dir helfen kann, die Probleme aufzulösen, damit es Dir wieder gut geht.  :Smiley: 
Toi toi toi!

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo Aqua! 
Wegen dem Tumor meinte der Arzt, das man nicht immer sagen kann es hat jetzt genau den und den Grund, warum sowas entsteht. Allerdings hat er auch gefragt, ob in meiner nahen Verwandtschaft Krebsfälle bekannt sind, und das ist auf jedenfall so. Meine Oma, einige Onkel und noch entfernte Verwandte haben jeweils verschiedene Sarkome gehabt. Einige sind leider auch daran gestorben. Allderings meinte er, ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen, so ein abdominaler Tumor ist noch nichts großmächtig schlimmes. Die Geschwulzt ist bei mir aber eben innerhalb eines halben Jahres um fast 1 cm im Durchmesser gewachsen, das war auch der Grund, warum die Ärzte mir auf jedenfall zur OP geraten haben. Myome wachsen im Normalfall nicht sonderlich schnell, zwar vllt. immer mal ein paar Milimeter, aber angeblich nich so viel und schnell wie bei mir. Und der Unterschied ist wohl auch das Gewebe an sich. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten von Muskelgewebe bis zu Knorpelgewebe usw. Von Krebs war allerdings auch NIE die Rede, es hatte ja doch schon einen ganz schönen Durchmesser und hatte definitiv nicht getreut, daher haben sie schon von vornherein ausgeschlossen, das es bösartig sein könnte. Wäre es allerdings nicht aufgefallen, hätte es trotzdem böse enden können, aber darüber denke ich schon gar nicht mehr nach! :-) Es ist alles gut gelaufen, und das ist es was zählt.  
Mit Darm und Magen ist auch alles ok, war dort und hab geschildert, das es mir Donnerstag so schlecht ging und ich wieder nix behalten habe. Nach der Untersuchung hieß es, es ist alles ok nix beschädigt oder so. Der Arzt sagte, das mein Darm und Magen vllt. noch ein wenig empfindlich sind, wenn ich z.B. wirklich scharfe Gerichte esse. Schonkost brauch ich nicht zu machen aber vllt. mal versuchen auf die Schärfe zu verzichten. Und das klingt doch schon plausiebel. An besagtem Donnerstag, hab ich nämlich zum Mittag Currywurst gegessen und die esse ich grundsätzlich am liebsten sehr scharf.  
Also doch noch ein wenig langsam machen :-) das kann ich nur immer so schlecht. Jedenfalls bleib ich kommende Woche noch zuhause, dann kann ich noch wirklich etwas schonen. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Nachtigall

Ist gut, wenn du dich noch eine Woche schonst. Für den Magen-Darm-Trakt helfen Heilerdekapseln ganz gut, es gibt sie in Apotheken, Reformhäusern und Drogeriemärkten.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Da ich hier ja schon gesagt bekommen habe, ein Besuch beim Arzt wäre nochmal ganz ratsam, hab ich jetzt morgen Vormittag einen Termin bei meinem Gynäkologen. Übelkeit ist jetzt zum Glück ganz weg, mein Bauch fühlt sich auch wieder halbwegs normal an. Natürlich merke ich noch das da ein Eingriff war, aber ok, im Krankenhaus hab ich ja leider eine Blasenentzündung aufgeschnappt, die dann aber auch wieder verschwand. Jetzt allerdings hab ich seit dem Wochenende wohl eine Pilzerkrankung :-/. Das kann doch nicht alles von dem Eingriff kommen oder etwa doch? Naja der Arzt wird es mir morgen sagen, es ist ganz schön unangenehm und ich bin froh, wenn das alles vorbei ist. 
So an sich ist ja der Eingriff gut verlaufen :-) nur die kleinen Problemchen die ich jetzt habe nerven mich doch schon ein wenig in letzter Zeit. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Nachtigall

Du hast wohl gegen deine Blasenentzündung Antibiotika bekommen, da ist es ganz normal, wenn man eine Pilzinfektion bekommt, denn leider machen die Antibiotika nicht nur die schlechten Bakterien, sondern auch so manche gute kaputt. Ein Abstrich wird morgen Gewissheit bringen und der Arzt wird dir was gegen den Pilz verordnen. 
Freut mich, dass es dir sonst wieder besser geht.

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
So, jetzt bin ich aber hoffentlich bald mal "fertig" mit hier aufschnappen und da aufschnappen lächel*. Wie zu erwarten, hat mir der Gyn heute gesagt, das ich echt einen "schlimmen" Pilz habe, ausgelöst durch die vielen Medis vorallem das Antibiotika. Hab jetzt eine Tablette zum Einführen bekommen und Creme, die ich auftragen soll. Sollte eine Anwendung nicht reichen, muss ich nochmal so ne Kombipackung holen. Sonst ist aber alles weiterhin gut und in bester Ordnung. D.h. ich werde es ja bald komplett überstanden haben ohne weitere Wehwehchen :-P.  
Und ich bin halt doch blond ^^, ich glaub @Aqua du hast mich gefragt was der Unterschied ist, bei diesem Tumor der mir entfernt wurde zu einem Myom. Erstmal muss ich sagen wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, ich Schussel hab nämlich 
Abdominaler Tumor des Uterus gelesen...Im Bericht steht aber was von einem Adenomatoidtumor. Es ist zum Glück auch eine gutartige Geschwulzt, aber der soll sehr selten bei Frauen sein. Männer können den wohl auch bekommen beispielsweise im Hoden. Das Gewebe bestand aus drüsenähnlichen "Material", laut Arzt ist so eine Art aber wie schon genannt äusserst selten. Aber das kenn ich schon von mir! Bei sowas ruf ich immer "Hier her!" ^^ 
Ist aber auch KEIN Grund zur Sorge und soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist der Unterschied zum Myom eben das drüsenähnliche Gewebe. Hab zwar mal im Internet geschaut, aber da findet man tatsächlich nicht gerade viel über diese Art. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Leider muss ich jetzt mal schon wieder was zu der momentanen "Lage" schreiben :-(( 
Den Pilz bin ich jetzt endlich los geworden! Das ist schon mal das Gute :-P 
Aber jetzt seit Anfang der Woche habe ich auf einmal doch wieder Probleme mit ganz was Anderem. Also ich hab schon die ganze Zeit seit der OP wie eine Art "Muskelkater" auf beiden Seiten des Beckens. Das Zieht teilweise bis in die Knie, das ist aber nicht so wild aber ca. 2 Tage hab ich schon irgendwie immer wieder ein Stechen/Zwicken und Ziehen im Unterbauch. Es fühlt sich an, wie wenn ich meine Tage bekomme, einige Frauen hier werden hoffentlich verstehen was ich meine. Schlimmer ist allerdings diese Intervalle mit dem Stechen und gleichzeitigem Ziehen. Fühlt sich an wie Rasierklingen dieses Stechen und dabei zieht es im Unterbauch, mal links dann mal mehr rechts und wenn es schlimmer wird dann im gesamten Unterbauch. Muss ich jetzt wohl doch auch nochmal zum Arzt, sicher ist sicher, wollte hier haber auch mal nachfragen ob das wer auch kennt nach einer Bauchspiegelung. Ist ja jetzt doch schon bald 4 Wochen her der Eingriff...Vllt. sind es ja doch noch "Nachwehen" -_- und ich muss mich ein wenig gedulden. Kommt auf jedenfall immer so schubweise und ich merke auch, das ich dann immer lange aus dem Mund ausatmen muss, während es zieht und sticht.  
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Nachtigall

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, was es sein könnte, nur, dass es sich für mich so anhört, als solltest du das bald vom Arzt abklären lassen.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## aqua

Hi Magicwoman, 
na, du hast ja anscheinend das Glück gepachtet, was diese OP angeht ;-). Danke für die Aufklärung bzgl. Adenomatoid-Tumor. 
Und Stichwort Schmerzen wie Rasierklingen. Bitte geh lieber 1x zuviel zum Arzt als dass Du Deine Gesundheit langfristig beeinträchtist. Es könnte ein Hinweis auf Verwachsungen sein. 
Liebe Grüße
aqua

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo Aqua! 
Ja! :-( die "Diagnose" hab ich jetzt leider auch. Komme nämlich grade vom Arzt. Er konnte jetzt so im Ultraschall nix "schlimmes" sehen, allerdings hat er gesagt, ich soll mal drauf achten, wann dieses Ziehen und Stechen kommt. Am schlimmsten ist es ja am frühen Morgen nach dem Aufstehen, da muss ich mich immer sehr auf die Toillette quälen. So ne blöde Verwachsung liegt wohl auch in Darmnähe und da geh er davon aus, das ich die Schmerzen habe, wenn die Nahrung durch die Stelle im Darm "durch" will, damit ich Stuhlgang haben kann und dann drücken diese Verwachsungen auf den Darm und verursachen so das Ziehen und Stechen. Ich merke ja auch, wenn ich über die äusseren Narben fahre, das da große "Knuppel" zu spüren sind. Der Gyn meinte, da müsste man nochmal operieren um die Verwachsungen zu entfernen....Erstmal soll ich aber schauen, das ich bis ca. Mai warten kann, wie sich das noch entwickelt und weiter wächst, wenn es dann immer noch so schlimm ist, komm ich nicht um eine weitere OP herum. Will mich aber nach alternativen Methoden umsehen, ich weiß nicht ob es so klappt wie bei meinen Knieen, da hat der Physiotherapeut die Narben "weicher" machen können und somit hat das auch meine damaligen Beschwerden gelindert. Vllt. klappt das ja auch bei dieser Geschichte, laut Arzt gäbe es aber angeblich keine andere Möglichkeit. 
Hab auf jedenfall keine Lust nochmal so ne OP machen zu lassen, Verwachsungen rausmachen und durch die neuen Narben kommen doch dann bestimmt wieder Neu auf :Huh?:  
lg Magicwoman

----------


## aqua

Hallo Magicwoman, ich hoffe, Du liest das hier noch. Ich habe eine Seite gefunden, die Dir und allen Myomgeplagten vielleicht fachlich fundiert weiterhelfen kann. Mein Laienwissen ist ja sehr begrenzt udn da scheinen sich Fachleute zusammen getan zu haben, um zu helfen. 
lg
aqua

----------

